# Nissan Leaf Gaining Conquest Sales From Toyota Prius; Surprised?



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Is the Nissan Leaf set to overtake the Toyota Prius as the green-status-symbol of choice? According to market research sponsored by Nissan, a fair number of consumers who have put down deposits on the new Nissan Leaf electric car are current owners of the Toyota Prius hybrid, and are looking to take their outward love of the environment to the next level.

The entire production run for 2011 is already sold out, and response from both dealers and customers has been positive. According to the research, most customers could afford a more expensive luxury car, but chose their Prius due to their commitment to "green issues".

The Autoguide staff is currently taking bets on who the first celebrity driver of the Nissan Leaf will be, and when they will show it off to the paparazzi. Leave your answer in the comments. The winner gets the same smug sense of self-satisfaction that current hybrid owners do.

More: *Nissan Leaf Gaining Conquest Sales From Toyota Prius; Surprised?* on AutoGuide.com


----------

